#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  تعارف وصداقة بالإنترنت

## د.عادل

تعارف وصداقة بالانترنيت

من فوائد الانترنيت التعارف وكسب الاصدقاء ، وان كان البعض لا يحبذها ـ بإدعاء التعامل مع اسماء مستعارة ، وعدم المعرفة المسبقة لاصحابها.

بعض الشباب يدخلون المنتديات او مواقع الدردشة بأسماء بنات ، وقد يحدث العكس في بعض الاحيان !! وذلك لعدة اسباب ، منها عدم الجدية في تكوين صدقات على المدى الطويل ـ ضعف الشخصية ـ الهروب من الواقع.
 وعندما تسئل احدهم لماذا فعل ذلك؟ يكون رده كالتالي: انني عندما ادخل باسم ولد لا يكلمني احد، ولكن باسم بنت لا اجد متسع للرد على كل من يكلمني . وتقول البنت: عندما ادخل باسم ولد اتقى شر المعاكسات.
ان عدم الصراحة والمصدقية في بداية التعارف من اكبر اسباب فشل استمرارية الصداقة.
 يجد بعض ما يعانون من الفوبيا الاجتماعية (الخوف من التعامل مع الاخرين) متعة في المنتديات والدردشة ، وذلك لعدم كشف شخصياتهم ، وتجدهم في معظم الاحيان يتقمصون شخصية عدوانية ، تختلف كل الاختلاف عن شخصيتهم الحقيقية ويختفي تلعثمهم ، بدل في كثير من الاحيان يتبدل خوفهم لاشياء اخرى ...

هل لك اصدقاء على النت؟؟ وهل تشعر بالمصدقية معهم؟

اتمنى ان يكون الجواب نعم، واتمنى ان اكون صديقاً للجميع

سلامي وتحياتي.

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
اخي العزيز د.عادل
اسمحلي احيئك واشكرك 
علي حسن اختيارك لهذا الموضوع الهام الخطير 
وفعلاا لقد سمعت كتير 
عن حكايات مثل هذة 
من خلال المنتديات العربية فقط
موضوع فعلاا رائع 
ولك مني اجمل تحية وشكري
ابن مصر*

----------


## د.عادل

هي حقيقة للاسف يا ابن مصر
فعند دخول اي منتدى او موقع دردشة اجنبي ، تجدهم يتكلمون بمنتهى الصراحة ولا يعطون معلومات خاطئة ابداً عن سنهم او نوعهم (صراحة لم اجد بديل لكلمة نوعنهم ـ ههههههههه) 
اشكرك يا ابن مصر
وانتهز الفرصة لاعبر لك عن اعجابي وتقديري لكل ما ترسله لي من رسائل بريدية ، ربنا يوفقك ، والى المزيد من التقدم والنجاح ان شاء الله.
تحياتي

----------


## مصراوى

موضوع جميل 
واتمنى ان تزور هذا الموضوع ايضا 
فهو يتعرض لناحية اخرى مما يجرى فى المنتديات

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...&threadid=8310

تحياتى وتقديرى
 ::  ::

----------


## د.عادل

قرئت موضوعك
وهو في نفس الاتجاه تقريباً
عندما كتبت هذا الموضوع احببت ان اضح الرؤية لبعض الاعضاء بما يحدث في المنتديات ومواقع الدردشة ، ولكن ما شاء الله بعد ان قرئت موضوعك اكتشفت ان الجميع يعرفون ذلك.
تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## بنت مصر

استاذنا العزيز الدكتور عادل

موضوع راااائع واسمح لي اقول لحضرتك
اني قابلت النوعين من العلاقات فلي اصدقاء
مخلصين واثق فيهم جدا واخرين للاسف لم اجد منهم
الصدق الذي توقعته ولذلك فانا رأيي ان علاقات الانترنت
يجب ان يشوبها الحذر لان الحكم فيها  على الاشخاص عرضى
للخطأ والصواب .. بالاضافة الي انه بامكاننا في كثير من الاحيان
الحكم على الاشخاص من خلال ما يبدو على ملامح الوجه أو نبرات
الصوت من ردود افعال وهذا طبعا منعدم في العلاقات الانترنتية ..

تحياتي لك ولموضوع الرائع


بسنت

----------


## د.عادل

العلاقات الانترنتية؟؟
هههههههههههه
بصراحة انا ضحكت وبصوت عالي
والله ريحتي نفسك ، انا كتير ببحث عن المعنى بالفصحة ويغلب حماري
هو تعبير جديد...
فعلا كلامك صح مائة في المائة ، ونحن نعتمد عليه في كثير من الاحيان ، وقد برع العرب قديماً في فراسة قرأة الوجه ، كما ان هناك علم يسمى الاشارة ـ وهو ما يدل على حالة وانطباع المتحدث اما من طريقة كلامة او من ملامح وجهة.
في الحقيقة ما لاحظته في هذا المنتدى الرائع هو انني وسط اخواني واخواتي وكأننا في اسرة واحدة ، ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يديم علينا هذا الشعور.
تحياتي لك يا اختي الفاضلة ـ

----------


## بنت مصر

طيب يا دكتور عادل حقوق الصنف محفوظة لبنت مصر :D


بسنت

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
أستاذي العزيز د. عادل 

دوماً ما كان موضوعك الرائع هذا مثاراً للنقاش و التساؤل . .
و لأن مجتمع الانترنت ما هو إلا صورة مصغرة من العالم ؛ يحوي مختلف الأجناس و الثقافات و الشخصيات و الأفكار . . فقد تباينت الرؤى حول هذا الموضوع . .
لذا اسمح لي بعرض وجهة نظر شخصية :
بداية أرى أنه علينا الفصل بين كلمتي ( تعارف ) و ( صداقة ) . . فالصداقة هي نوع من التوحد الذي لاتفصله حواجز أو قيود مكانية أو زمانية ، فأنا أهتم بصديقي و أشعر به و احتاج اليه و أشاركه فكرياً و وجدانياً حتى وإن حالت بيننا قيود مكانية . . فإن اصبحت العلاقة مقيدة بحدود مكانية معينة أصبحت ( زمالة ) فرضتها ظروف المكان ، و ليست ( صداقة ) .
أما ( التعارف ) فهو المرحلة الأولى من أي علاقة أياً كان نوعها ، حتى العلاقات السلبية أو العدائية يجب أن تمر بمرحلة ( تعارف ) . .
 فالتعارف هو مجرد خطوة أولى على طريق الصداقة .

و لا يوجد – من وجهة نظري الشخصية – ما يسمى ( وسيلة صداقة ) و إنما هناك ( وسيلة تعارف ) ، و الإنترنت هو مجرد وسيلة للتعارف و ليس له دور كبير في الارتقاء بهذا التعارف إلى مرتبة الصداقة إلا بقدر كونه وسيلة اتصال و تواصل .
وإذا سمحت لي يمكننا إعادة صياغة محور الموضوع من خلال سؤال :
هل يمكن أن يكون الانترنت وسيلة تعارف مناسبة لتكوين صداقات حقيقية في شكلها الصحيح ؟
و الإجابة : و لم لا ؟
لو فتش كل منا في طريقة تعارفه بأصدقائه لاكتشف أن كثيراً منهم تعارف معهم من خلال ظروف أو أحداث غريبة و غير متوقعة ، إلا أن التقارب و التوافق في الطباع و الأفكار و الاتجاهات أدى إلى الارتقاء بهذا التعارف إلى مرتبة الصداقة .

أما ما يتميز به مجتمع النت عموماً و مجتمع النت العربي خاصة من الأسماء المستعارة أو إخفاء الملامح الحقيقية للشخصية و ما إلى ذلك . . فهل لا تصادفنا مثل هذه النماذج في حياتنا اليومية خارج النت ؟ ألا يحدث كثيراً أن ننخدع في البعض و لا نكتشف إلا بعد فترة حقيقتهم بعد سقوط الأقنعة ؟

الانترنت هو بيئة تعارف خصبة و ثرية ، و كل ما علينا هو التمهل و الحرص و الحذر و التدقيق في اختيار معارفنا و أصدقائنا من خلال النت دون أن نحمله ما لاذنب له فيه من فشل بعض العلاقات التي بدأت من خلال النت .

أخيراً إجابتي عن سؤالك لن تخرج عن إجابة بنت مصر : فقد صادفت النوعين من الأشخاص ، وهذا طبيعي لأننا نصادفهما أيضاً في حياتنا اليومية خارج الشبكة .

أستاذي العزيز . .
أشعر بالسعادة لوجودك معنا أخاً عزيزاً و لتفاعلك الأيجابي . و في انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك الهادفة 

لك تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين  


*

----------


## سمسمة

*اهلا وسهلا بدكتور عادل

بالنسبة للموضوع اللى حضرتك طرحته

فرأى فيه كالتالى


فى المجتمع الخارجى هيهات عندما نجد صديق حقيقى استطيع ان اطلق عليه كلمة صديق بكل معانى الكلمة

فكل اصدقاءنا اليوم اصح ان نطلق عليهم كلمة زميل

انا دائما افضل الصداقة الاخوية..بمعنى ان افضل صديق لى هى اختى

من الصعب ان تجد الانسان الذى تثق فيه ثقة عمياء وان تخبره عن كل شىء

وبالطبع لا انكر انه يوجد مثل هذه الصدقات فى الواقع ولكنها قليلة جدا

وعندما نأتى الى الانترنت وطريق التعارف من خلاله

فايضا ليست صداقة بمعنى صداقة

نستطيع ان نطلق عليها لفظ اخر..ممكن نقول اصحاب:D

البروف سمسم..:112:*

----------


## د.عادل

الاخ الفاضل والصديق العزيز الاستاذ / اسلام
اهنئك على الخطوبة واتمنى ان اهنئك على الزواج في القريب العاجل ، وانا حالياً اعد موضوع عن الحياة الزوجية ، ان شاء الله اعرضه عليكم قريباً.
صدقني يا استاذ اسلام انا فعلا جديد عهد بالمنتديات ، وما وجدته هنا جعلني انتهز اي فرصة لكي ادخل واتبادل معكم الحديث..
لي اصدقاء لديهم صدقات قوية على النت ، وبعضهم تزوج عن طريق النت ، فلا نستطيع ان ننكر ابداً ان لكل قاعدة شواذ ، وانه كما يوجد السيئ يوجد الجيد. وكما تفضلت فعلا علينا  التمهل و الحرص و الحذر و التدقيق في اختيار معارفنا و أصدقائنا من خلال النت دون أن نحمله ما لاذنب له فيه من فشل بعض العلاقات التي بدأت من خلال النت .
لك مني جزيل الشكر وادعو الله لك بالتوفيق والنجاح المستمر
ولك خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## د.عادل

الاخت الفاضلة سمسمة (البروف) المشرفة على قاعة التعارف والقاعات المجاورة ، المفروض اني اتكلم في مواضيع طبية او مشاكل نفسية ، ولكني فضلت في البداية ان ابدء بالمواضيع السهلة التي لا تعكر صفوكم .. ولكن انتظروا مني بداية قوية قريباً جداً..
من أيام  الثانوية وانا لم اكتب وتحولت لقارئ جيد ، بعد ان كنت اكتب بكثرة ، ومنذ ان اشتركت معكم في هذا المنتدى وانا اجد شهيتي للكتابة مفتوحة على مصرعيها ، واشعر بسعادة كبيرة وانا اكتب لكم وتزداد سعادتي بالرد عليكم ، الا تسمين هذا نوع من انواع الصداقة؟؟
او ::: كما تقولين :::
نستطيع ان نطلق عليها لفظ اخر..ممكن نقول اصحاب
احي فيكي روحك المرحة وخفت دمك
لكي مني كل تقدير واحترام

----------


## سمسمة

*ايوة طبعا صداقة

يمكن ضربت معايا فى الكلام

بس ممكن نسمى صداقتنا فى المنتدى فرع من فروعها 

لا نستطيع ان نطلق عليها اللفظ كله


*

----------


## د.عادل

اول مرة تصلني منك رسالة مش فيها (البروف سمسم)
لعل المانع خير
بس ممكن نسمي صداقتنا في المنتدى فرع من فروعها::::
اذا هي صداقة؟؟
فلتكن صداقة يا اخت سمسمة الى ان يثبت العكس.
بعض علماء النفس في امريكا حددوا عمر الصداقة بخمس سنوات ولا تزيد عن ذلك على اي حال من الاحوال ، يمكن عندهم ، ولكن عندنا الصداقة قد تمتد الى اكثر من ست سنوات
خلينا في فرع المنتدى
سلامي لاختي الفاضلة البروف سمسم

----------


## vampire_ann

مرحبا الدكتور عادل  :: 
لن اتكلم كثيرا في الموضوع فقط اريد الرد على سؤالك ......
نعم لدي صداقات كثيرة على النت وكلها مبنيه على المصداقيه لا وبل قد اجتمعنا اكثر من مرة خارج نطاق العالم الالكتروني ..........
ارى كون الشخص بمقدوره التكلم بمصداقيه مع الاخرين يعتمد على المكان وطبيعته الذي سجل فيه (يعني منتدى او شات ) ...........
فالمكان الجاد المحدد القوانين الصارم في احكامه يفرض المصداقيه والاحترام فرضا لا فرار منه يجعل النفس المضطربه تلجأ للتفكير بعقلانيه .......
ايضا ارى طبيعه الاشخاص (الاعضاء)
فكلما كان عدد الجادين كثير كلما كانت نسبه المصداقيه اعلى وهكذا 

انا قعدت اتكلم واقول حاجات تجيب السكته الدماغيه معليش  :: 

تحياتي

----------


## د.عادل

اشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة
واتمنى ان جميع اصدقائك يكونوا عن حسن ظنك بهم
فالصداقة كغيرة ان بدئت بطرق صحيحة وسليمة استمرت ونمت.
انه شعور جميل جداً ان يكون لك صديق يصادقك
اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذه المشاركة اللطيفة
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## حلا

*أخي د.عادل:
اسمح لي أن أرحب بك معنا في المنتدى قبل كل شي، واعذرني على هذا الترحيب المتأخر

سأخبرك عن تجربتي البسيطة على الشات، الشات العام بالتحديد، وعليك أن تحكم على ردة فعلي.
أذكر  قبل عامين تقريباً، لم يكن الشات منتشراً بالطريقة نفسها التي نراها الآن، حينها وجدت رغبة كبيرة في أن أحصل على صداقات من خلال الشات وكنت أدخل مباشرة إلى شات بلدي، والحمد لله أن أول تجربة حديث لي لم تكن سيئة، ولكن بصراحة كل ماتلاها كان رهيباً، مرعباً بالنسبة لي، والنتيجة أني بعد أن جربت شات معظم الدول العربية وجدت أن ذلك العالم ملوث وعلي أن أنسحب منه وبسرعة، توقفت لفترة طويلة عن دخول الشات، ثم عدت لأجد الحال على ماهو عليه. فكرت أن السبب قد يعود إلى الكبت الذي يعيشه شباب العرب وأنهم مازالوا غير قادرين على استيعاب وتقبل هذه النعمة وتوظيفها توظيفاً مناسباً، وكان قراري بأن أدخل إلى شات أجنبي، لن أذكر اسم البلد الذي دخلته ولكني صعقت مما رأيت وانسحبت الانسحاب الأخير ، فبعدها امتنعت عن دخول أي شات قد يتسسب بتلويثي سواء عن طريق الكلمة أو الصورة.

وسائل التعارف على النت في نظري إما أن تكون من خلال الشات أو المنتديات، وهنا أذكر  رأيي في المنتديات التي وجدت في  معظمها شباب مشتت لاهي، وعليه فمن الصعب تكوين صداقات هناك، أستثني من تلك المنتديات طبعاً منتدانا الغالي الذي أعتبره رائدا ومتفوقاً على المنتديات العربية في الكثير من الأمور.

أطلت عليك أليس كذلك؟ جوابي: من الممكن تكوين صداقات من خلال النت، والصداقة التي تنشأ بواسطته لاتختلف كثيراً عن الصداقات الأخرى ، فالصراحة والراحة والتفاهم هي المعايير الأساسية التي تقوم عليها الصداقة سواء كانت على النت أو خارجه.

تحياتي لك مرة أخرى، وعذراً على الاطالة ، ومرحباً بك مرة أخرى في المنتدى*

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
اخي العزيز -د- عادل

بعد ان قراءة بعض المشاركت 
احبيبت ان اشاكم برايي
عني نفسي في الحقيقة 
ليس لي  اي صدقة لا عربية ولا غربية 

كل علاقتي بالناس من خلال توجودي
 بالمنتديات العربية والاجنبية 
فقط
 وفي حدود تعاملي وعلاقتي بالاعضاء 
ولا احاول دفع اي صدقة 
طبعية -افضل بكثير 
وانا اعتقد في نفسي بانني صبروا :D


والفرق بينهم رهيب -من جميع الاتجاهات
المنتديات العربية والاجنبية 
كما هو الفرق بيننا في حيتنا ولغتنا ووو

انا في راي الشخصي 
علي الاقل في وقتنا الحالي 
 لا اري شبابنا العرب جاهز
لهذة النقلة السريعة جداااا والرهيبة في نفس الوقت
وبالعكس اراها منطقية جدااااا بالناسبة للغرب
لانة حياتهم كلها  فراغ رهيب في حياتهم المهشة من الداخل
والل هي علي وشك الانيهار 

ما بناية  علي الباطل فهو باطل

واصل بداية طريقة التعاف والصداقة وووو
من اساسة  خطاء كبير ولة ثمن بيندفع وسوف يندفع
السؤال هو من هم الان الذين يدفعوا الثمن ؟؟؟

باختصار شديد موضوع التعارف في النت في رايي
شي خطير جدااا وشيطان متخفي في شكل الشات
والضحية الاسهل هم شبابنا صغار السن والخبرة 
مع هذة اللعبة الجديد علينا 
والذي تجري بسرعة رهيبة 
لتغرق بنا 

رغاي انا --
تحياتي وشكري لك 
والي موضيع القيمة 
جزاك الله بها خيرا
ابن مصر*

----------


## د.عادل

حلا
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك الفعالة. وانت لم تطيل بالعكس انت تكلمت في صلب الموضوع. واتمنى ان نستفيد من خبرات بعضنا البعض.
كما اشكرك على حسن ترحيبك بي.
لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## د.عادل

اخي الفاضل ابن مصر
اولا اسمح لي ان اعرب لك عن خالص شكري وتقديري لمشاركتك
ولا اخفي عنك انني قد سعدت جداً لما بها من اخطاء املائيه ، لشعوري بأنني لست الوحيد الذي لايهتم بالتدقيق الاملائي .
احترم جداً رأيك ، وما دفعني للكتابة في هذا الموضوع هو ايضاح الرؤية لحديثي الشات ، حتى لا يصابوا بخيبة امل في من يتعرفون عليهم ، في بعض الاحيان يكون احد الطرفين يلهو ويعبث والموضوع بالنسبة له مجرد شقاوة او تسلية او كذبة بيضاء ، وللاسف الشديد يكون عند الطرف الثاني في منتهى الجدية ، بل يصل في بعض الاحيان ان الاشتياق للحديث اليه ، لا احب ان اشرح تفاصيل يعلمها الكثير منا.

يعني افهم من كلامك اننا مش اصحاب؟؟؟

ههههه

تحياتي وتقديري لك

----------


## lina

د. عادل 
موضوع جميل يستاهل وقفه و اسهاب في الحديث

بداية احب احكي عن تجربتي الشخصية مع الشكبه النتيه,, كان عندي حوالي 15 سنة :99: ,,في البدايه لم اكن مهتمه بصراحه بحاجه اسمها نت كان يدوبك ايميلات و تصفح شوية مواقع بعضها تعلمية والاخر ترفيهيه لا اكثر  وان كان الترفيهي يشغل الحيز الاكبر ,, المهم,, وكنت ساعات بشوف اخواتي بيدخلوا برامج التشات وبيقضو وقت طويل فيها,, بصراحه من باب الحشريه يعني طلبت من اخويا الكبير يعلمني ازاي ممكن اعمل يوزر نيم جديد عشان اجرب برنامج زي ده,, مخبيش عليك في الاول موافقش وقال دول معظمهم ناس مش كويسين فبلاش تجربيه احسن ,,وبعد اصرار مني و لما لاحظ رغبتي الشديده في التعرف على هذا الشيء قالي اوكي بس خلي بالك من تلات حاجات اوعى تخشي في نقاشات سياسيه ولا دينيه ولا جنسيه ,,انا قلت ادام الموضوع كده يبقى سهل:19:
جربت التشات ومش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد بجد حاجه تخوف,, وبصراحه بصراحه معظمهم يعني كانوا زباله (لامؤاخذه على الكلمه),,بس يعني انا كنت دايما المحظورات التلاته بحطها في دماغي
تقريبا كنت بعمل تشات مع خواجات اصل انا عندي هواية تعلم اللغات و استفدت الى حد ما من الموضوع ده مش اوي انما يعني
بعد كده جربت التشات العربي و كان اكثر سوءا  :61: 
بس بكل صراحه يا دكتور عادل انا طلعت من موضوع التشات ده بأصدقاء ممكن اقول لك اننا بقينا اخوات واكتر من الاخوات كمان
أي نعم الانترنت ممكن يكون وسيلة تعارف هتتعرف على الوحش والكويس بس اكيد تربيتك و شخصيتك و اسلوبك و تفكيرك هيعرفك اذا كان الي بتكلمه ينقع يكون صديق ولا لأ :21:
والموضوع ده تقريبا بياخد وقت ,, يعني عشان تتأكد من صدق وحسن نية اللي بتكلمه ,, او بمعنى اخر الايام كفيلة بأنها تظهر المستخبي

لا اود ان اخفي عليك كم كان لعالم التشات الانترتي من اثر سيء من جانب و طيب من جانب اخر
بس الطيب فادني من عدة نواحي معظمها جانب تعليمي و ديني اكتر شيء ده الى جانب اني كسبت صداقات الحمدلله اقدر اسميها اخويه ,, أي نعم اللي بثق فيهم بيتعدوا على الاصابع بس فيهم الخير والبركه 
:141:

ده كان بالنسبه للتشات

اما بقى بالنسبه للمنتديات ,, فأحب اقول ان المنتدى بتاعنا ده منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي كان اول منتدى اشترك فيه,,هو وسيلة تعارف و كسب صداقات اكيد زيه زي  التشات انما اكثر امانا و اقل شبهه وبعدين اكثر فائده لو كنا عايزن المعرفه والعلم يعني

اممم وايه تاني

بس كده ,, يا رب مكونش طولت عليكم  :27:  بس اصل الموضوع عاجبني اوي

باي باي:41:
لينا

----------


## د.عادل

الاخت الفاضلة لينا
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك ، واحيي فيكي صراحتك ووضوحك ، واتمنى ان تدوم صداقاتك مع الجميل وان تستفيدي منها.
لكي تحياتي وتقديري.
واشكرك مرة اخيرة على صراحتك

----------


## جدو

كتير بتحصل

----------


## د.عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك يا جدو على مرور بالموضوع ، واتمنى ان نتواصل دائماً.
سلامي وتحياتي

----------


## الدلوعه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
     استاذى العزيز/د. عادل
             شكرا جدا عالموضوع الرائع الذى يعبر عما يحدث فعلا
فى مجتمعناووطننا العربى فقط عالانترنت , فانا شخصيا تعرضت لهذا كثيراااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا
اكلم ولاد يطلعوا بنات والعكس هههههههههههههههههه
شىء يحير, لكن انا واثقه تماما وعن تجربه ان هناك صداقات قويه وطويلة الامد عن طريق الانتر نت ولكن هذا يعتمد على نقطة البدايه وهى الصراااااااااااااحه  .
  شكرا لك واهلا بك فى المنتدى

----------


## د.عادل

الاخت الفاضلة / دلوعة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اختي الفاضلة على مشاركتك
واتمنى ان تجدي بالمنتدى الفائدة المرجوة وان نستفيد نحن منك ايضاً.
انتهز هذه الفرصة لاعرب لكي عن اعجابي الشديد بصرحتك ووضوحك.
فهناك الكثيرون الذين لا يجرؤون على مصارحت احد بدخولهم مواقع الشات.
كما اشكرك على هذا الدعاء القيم ، حقيقة اول مرة اقرئه.
جزاكي الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.
اتمنى لك التوفيق والصحة والعافية وراحة البال

----------


## دانة الكويت

اخي العزيز  د.عادل 
أحييك على الموضوح الحلو  :: 

وانا بالنسبه لي عندي صداقات كثيره .. عن طريق النت 
تعرفت عليهم بالمنتدى اللي كنت فيه قبل كده ..
والحمدلله صداقتنا صار لها اكتر من سنه 
ومستمره وقويه لحد دلوقتي 

وده مايمنعش ان في نماذج مش كويسه .. وزائفـــــه
والنت ... زي اي مكان في الدنيا 
فيه الكويس ... والوحش
وكل واحد فينا .. اكيد حيصادف اشخاص من النوعين 

لكن المهم .. لما نلاقي اشخاص 
نقدر نقول عنهم انهم فعلا اصدقاء حقيقيين 
سواء بالنت ولا غير النت 
نتمسك فيهم وفي صداقتهم 

تقبل تحياتي  ::

----------


## د.عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت الفاضلة دانة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدني ويشرفني مشاركتك معنا بالمنتدى
ويزيد من سعادتي قرأتك لهذا الموضوع.
كما ادعو الله ان لا تتركي هذا المنتدى ، وان تجدينا دائماً عند حسن ظنك ، اصدقاء واخوان واخوات ان شاء الله.
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة ، وانا اوافقكي في كل ما كتبتي وأهنئ جميع الاعضاء بانضمامك الينا.
ولكي خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## ابن البلد

في الحقيقه أنا في غايه الآسف عن تأخري 
يمكن مش تأخر موضوع من شهر لم ألاحظة 
ولم أراه 
ولما دخلت لقيت مفيش حد مردش غيري
يعني دايما اخر واحد 

أرجوا منك السموحه  :: 
بالنسبه للصدقات علي الأنترنت 
بالطبع لي أصدقاء كثيرين جدا جدا جدا وصديقات 
يمكن مش هتصدق أني مبقدرش اعرفهم من بعض خصوصا لو الأسماء متشابه لان حضرتك تعرف أن النت عباره عن أسم واللي بيربطك بالشخص التاني أسم وبس هو اللي عن طريقه بتتعرف عليه 

لكن في النهايه الناهيه أصدقاء من علي النت كثيرين جدا 
وبعضهم بنفس درجة أصدقائي في الحياه العاديه
 ::

----------


## bara2a

الاخ العزيز د/ عادل 
الموضوع اللى حضرتك طرحته موضوع جميل جدا 
والصداقه فعلا شيئ مهم جدا  ومعتقدش ان اى انسان يقدر يستغنى عن الصداقه 

وبالنسبه لى الحمد لله تعرفت فى مواقع دينيه على اصدقاء مخلصين الحمد لله 
وبعضهم اصبحو صديقاتى فى الانترنت وخارج الانترنت ايضا 

لكن طبعا الانتر نت مليئ بالمعاكسات والتزييف والمفروض ان الانسان يأخذ حذره فى البدايه الى ان تتضح الامور 

وانا عضوه جديده فى المنتدى ومتوسمه فيه الصدق والصراحه والافاده والاستفاده

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : bara2a_ 
> *
> وانا عضوه جديده فى المنتدى ومتوسمه فيه الصدق والصراحه والافاده والاستفاده*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اهلاً ومرحباً بكي اخت فاضلة
وادعو الله ان تجدي الافادة ونستفيد من وجودك معنا، وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك.
تقبلي تحياتي وترحيبي بأنضمامك معنا في اسرة المنتدى.  ::

----------


## bara2a

اشكرك يا  د/ عادل  :: 
وان شا ء الله كلنا نستفيد ونفيد فى المنتدى

----------


## فارس الأندلس

موضوع رائع فعلا ومشكور لطرحه يا د عادل
ومن وجهه نظرى يجب فعلا توخى الحذر فى العلاقات الانترنتية بقدر المستطاع وعدم اظهار مشاعر تجاه اى شخص قبل التأكد من نواياه الحقيقية


تحياتى 
فارس الأندلس

----------


## د.عادل

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : فارس الأندلس_ 
> *موضوع رائع فعلا ومشكور لطرحه يا د عادل
> ومن وجهه نظرى يجب فعلا توخى الحذر فى العلاقات الانترنتية بقدر المستطاع وعدم اظهار مشاعر تجاه اى شخص قبل التأكد من نواياه الحقيقية
> *


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بيك اخي فارس الاندلس
اشكرك على مشاركتك ونصيحتك القيمة
انا متابع مشاركاتك القيمة وادعو الله لك بدوام التقدم والنجاح  ::

----------


## ديدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمعزيزى د/عادل اشكرك جدااااا على ارشادك لى الى هذا الموضوعواحب اشيد بمهارة حضرتك الفائقه فى وصف انواع واشكال الصداقه على الانترنتولا اعتقد ان هناك شخص ممن تعاملوا مع الانترنت لم يمر باشخاص من النوعيه التى ذكرتها حضرتكفنادرا ما تجد شخص واحد يحمل قدركبير من الصدق فى كلامه حتى تستطيع انا تتخذ منه صديق دائموبيكون كل واحد وحظه فى المسئله دىلكن الفتيات هم اكثر فئة ممكن تتعرض للاذى من خلال هذه الصداقات وانا اتعلمت الحكايه دى عن تجربة شخصيه لىورغم اننى ليس لدى الكثير من الاصدقاءورغم اننى اعترفت بخطورة الصداقات التى تتم عن طريق الانترنتفان اهم واعز صديق فى حياتى عرفته عن طريق الانترنت بس اعتقد ان دى حاله فرديه وتوفيق من ربنااتمنى يحصل لناس كتير لان الحياة بدون ولو حتى صديق واحد وفى امين ليس لها معنى
 ::

----------


## د.عادل

> فنادرا ما تجد شخص واحد يحمل قدركبير من الصدق فى كلامه 
> حتى تستطيع انا تتخذ منه صديق دائم
> وبيكون كل واحد وحظه فى المسئله دى
> لكن الفتيات هم اكثر فئة ممكن تتعرض للاذى من خلال هذه الصداقات 
> وانا اتعلمت الحكايه دى عن تجربة شخصيه لى
> ورغم اننى ليس لدى الكثير من الاصدقاء
> ورغم اننى اعترفت بخطورة الصداقات التى تتم عن طريق الانترنت
> فان اهم واعز صديق فى حياتى عرفته عن طريق الانترنت بس اعتقد ان دى حاله فرديه وتوفيق من ربنا


لا يجب المجازفة والمخاطرة بتجربة الحظ في الصداقات والعلاقات الشخصية، وخاصة للفتيات ، فكما ذكرتي:


> الفتيات هم اكثر فئة ممكن تتعرض للاذى من خلال هذه الصداقات وانا اتعلمت الحكايه دى عن تجربة شخصيه لى


الحمد لله انك استطعتي تخطي هذه التجربة بنجاح، ولكن الكثيرات قد يعانين باقي حياتهن من تجربة واحدة من هذا النوع.
اتمنى من الجميع اتخاذ الحيطة والحذر من صدقات النت ، وخاصة مدمني الشات.
اشكرك يا dedey على مشاركتك ورفعك للموضوع.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وأنا بدورى أتوجه بالشكر للأخت ديدى على رفعها للموضوع
وأحب أن أقول لأستاذى الحبيب د. عادل أننى والحمد لله إكتسبت أصدقاء من خلال تواجدى بالمنتدى
حتى وإن لم أراهم بعينى لكننى أستمتع جدا بمخاطبة عقولهم
وقراءة موضوعاتهم وتعليقاتهم
ولا أريد أن أذكر الأسماء حتى لا يأخذ الموضوع منحنى آخر
وأشكرك على موضوعك ولإن كان قديما إلا أنه متجدد

----------


## د.عادل

> وأنا بدورى أتوجه بالشكر للأخت ديدى على رفعها للموضوع
> وأحب أن أقول لأستاذى الحبيب د. عادل أننى والحمد لله إكتسبت أصدقاء من خلال تواجدى بالمنتدى
> حتى وإن لم أراهم بعينى لكننى أستمتع جدا بمخاطبة عقولهم
> وقراءة موضوعاتهم وتعليقاتهم
> ولا أريد أن أذكر الأسماء حتى لا يأخذ الموضوع منحنى آخر
> وأشكرك على موضوعك ولإن كان قديما إلا أنه متجدد


كليمات اعجز عن الرد عليها.
 ::   ::   ::  
واتمنى ان اكون ممن إكتسبت صدقاتهم.
صديقي العزيز واخي الفاضل استاذ / احمد ناصر
صدقتك بل معرفتك شرف ووسام
واشكرك لتواضعك.

----------


## قلب ابيض

شكرا اخي الكريم
كلامك صحيح وللاسف المشكله تكون اكثر وضوحا وخطوره في مواقع الدردشه
لان الكثير يدخلون تلك المواقع لاهداف غير نزيهه
ومادام الهدف غير نزيه اعتقد ان الوسيله ستكون اسوء من الهدف

----------


## ماما زوزو

*شكرا لك ياد/ عادل
الموضوع فعلا جميل
بالنسبة لى والله اكتسبت 
صداقات جميلة جدااااااااااا
مع ابنائى احبائى ونور عيونى
واصبح اصحابها بالنسبة لى
هم حياتى كلها ولا استطيع فراقهم
رغم عن عدم لقائى بهم جميعا الا
ابن غالى عليا جدااااااااااااااااا
لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير
*

----------


## د.عادل

> ومادام الهدف غير نزيه اعتقد ان الوسيله ستكون اسوء من الهدف


كليمات مختصرة ومعبرة جداً.
اخي العزيز
ارحب بك في المنتدى ويشرفنا وجودك معنا وإنضمامك لعائلة المنتدى.
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.
 ::

----------


## د.عادل

> بالنسبة لى والله اكتسبت 
> صداقات جميلة جدااااااااااا
> مع ابنائى احبائى ونور عيونى
> واصبح اصحابها بالنسبة لى
> هم حياتى كلها ولا استطيع فراقهم
> رغم عن عدم لقائى بهم جميعا الا
> ابن غالى عليا جدااااااااااااااااا


الاخت الفاضلة والقلب الوفي
في رأئي المكسب لمن اكتسب صداقتك
ومن حسانات منتدانا الرائع تعرفنا على اصدقاء واخوه نعتذ بهم وكذلك شخصك الكريم.
ونحن هنا في حب ومودة وروح العائلة الواحدة.
ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يزيدنا ولا ينقصنا والا يفرقنا.
لكي جزيل التحية والتقدير والشكر على تشريفك بالمشاركة.
 ::

----------


## الامير

سلام عليكم  جميعا اصدقاء وصديقات المنتدي
انا من فلسطين واحب التعرف علي اعضاء المنتدي من الاخوة والاخوات
اخوكم الأمـــــــــــــــــير
وشكرا
romio_577@hotmail.co
romio_577@yahoo.com

----------


## د.عادل

> سلام عليكم  جميعا اصدقاء وصديقات المنتدي
> انا من فلسطين واحب التعرف علي اعضاء المنتدي من الاخوة والاخوات
> اخوكم الأمـــــــــــــــــير
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارحب بك يا اخ الامير بالنيابة عن جميع الاخوان والاخوات اعضاء المنتدى.
ونتمنى ان تتواجد معنا دائماً وان نستفيد منك وتستفيد منا.
قلوبنا معكم يا شعب الصمود.
ودعواتنا لكم بالعزة والنصر والتحرير ان شاء الله.
 ::  
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## ابن البلد

للرفع

----------


## rain

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبراكاته 
الموضوع رائع  وشكراك د/عادل لطرحه

----------


## nour2005

دكتور عادل 
احييّك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ودفعتني الحشرية لمعرفة 
ردود من اشتركوا به 
فوجدت ردا لانسانة غالية على قلوبنا جميعا
وكلنا نتمنى عودتها بالسلامة لبيتها الغالي ده 
طبعا حضرتك عارف هي مين وكلنا كمان
تحية كبيرة لبنت مصر
تحية لحضرتك دكتور عادل ولموضوعك الرائع










> استاذنا العزيز الدكتور عادل
> 
> موضوع راااائع واسمح لي اقول لحضرتك
> اني قابلت النوعين من العلاقات فلي اصدقاء
> مخلصين واثق فيهم جدا واخرين للاسف لم اجد منهم
> الصدق الذي توقعته ولذلك فانا رأيي ان علاقات الانترنت
> يجب ان يشوبها الحذر لان الحكم فيها  على الاشخاص عرضى
> للخطأ والصواب .. بالاضافة الي انه بامكاننا في كثير من الاحيان
> الحكم على الاشخاص من خلال ما يبدو على ملامح الوجه أو نبرات
> ...

----------


## nour2005

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبراكاته 
> الموضوع رائع  وشكراك د/عادل لطرحه


الف شكر يا اخ rain
على رفع هذا الموضوع الرائع

----------


## ميمو المصرى

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
وأتمنى الكل يستفاد منه
ألف شكر للرفع راين
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

مشكور جدأ دكتور / عادل على موضوعك الجميل
واتمنة لك كل التوفيق 
أبن بلدك...........أبو كريم

----------


## Wa3ed el3yon

*شكرا على طرح الموضوع الرائع

الذى أسعد ان تكون أول مشاركتي فيه

اوافقك فيما قلته تماما , لكن لى مداخله بسيطه حدثت لى شخصيا

كما قولت  الاشخاص الذين لا يستطيعون المواجهه مع الاخرين ( أنا كنت واحد منهم )

لكني صدقني عندما أقول لك انني اكتسبت ثقه كبيره فى نفسي بسبب النت والشات

واصبحت الان لا أهاب أى موقف اتعرض له واستطيع تكوين كثير من العلاقات والمحادثات 

العاديه والطبيعيه .*

----------


## mancy102

النت اصبخ مشكله فى الدول العربيه والااسلاميه لانهم  لايوجدون الفهم الصحيح للنت
وهذة مشكله خطيرة وكل ما نعرفه على النت هو : هااااااااااى ممكن نتعرف انا المنسى
بس والوقت يمر بسرعه بدون استفادة ولا فهم للنت 
ارجو الاستفادة من النت   مع تحيات هانى المنسى

----------


## آتون_اسيل

اخي د عادل   صباحك معطر 
 نعم ان العلاقات علي الشبكة العنكبوتية خطيرة وكم حدثت من مآسي بسبب هذه الشبكة ولكن لا نستطيع ان ننكر وجود صداقات قوية واحيانا بيزنيس عن طريق النت فلكل شئ فوائدة ومضارة وانا اكتسيت اصدقاء كثيرون عن طريق النت

----------


## BLaCkTiGeR606

حلو كتير هل موضوع  بصراحة  رائع

----------


## موعـ ووو ـود

*مشكور عزيزى على الموضوع 
واهنيك على فكرته وعرضه
ونراك دائما للامام
واجمد تحيه لك
موعـ ووو ـود*

----------


## elmolla

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة

في البداية كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة سيد الشهور شهر رمضان الكريم واسمحوا لي ان اشارك واقول رغم مصداقية الكلام إلي درجة كبيرة هذا من خلال تصفحي للنت وتعارفي علي كتير من الاصدقاء ورغم اقتناعي بكل كلمة تم سردها في ذلك الموضوع من طرفكم وطرف د عادل لكن اسمحوا لي ان اقول ان النفس البشرية مختلفة مثل اختلاف الزفير والشهيق لكل انسان مثل الشر يتجاور معة الخير وبعد الليل يزحف النهار ومثل حال الدنيا الشئ وعكسة منذ قديم الازل ..... وبالتالي يندرج هذا التصنيف في النت في الشات في التعارف مثل التركيز علي الجوانب السئية هناك الكثير والعديد من الشخصيات السوية التي نبحث عنها بعدسة الامل والترقب والتمني وفي النهاية نجدها قد نتعثر ونقف لكننا في النهاية نأخذ الدروس المحصنة ضد الغدر والغش والكدب وانا عن نفسي تعرضت لقليل من الغش ولكثير الكثير من المصداقية والصداقة الصداقة وفي النهاية هناك العقل الذي يحمي تلك الصداقة ويغلفها التروي قبل الاندفاع ومن يقول انة يقع في براثن الغش والخداع وهذا لانة اصلا يدخل الشات لاغراض معينة قد تكون اغراض طيبة وتكون تلك الاغراض ومنها المشاعر هي هدفة ويبحث عن المشاعر في الطرف الاخر ومن خلال ذلك يحجب عقلة عن رؤية الكثير من التناقضات والانعكاسات في تصرفات الطرف الاخر وتكون النتيجة الغير مرجوة 
نعمة الله علينا كثيرة من التعارف من خلال النت واللة التعارف جميل ويقوي العلاقات والشخصيات والادراج فقط الاختيار الجيد واسمحوا لي ان اعتذر عن الاطالة لكن كلمة اخير اتمني صداقة الجميع شباب وفتيات ونكون اخوات في الله نتعارف نتبادل الحوار الفكر المعلومة وكل عام والجميع بخير
اخوكم
عبد الحميد الملا
القاهرة - المهندسين
aelmolla@hotmail.com

----------


## جوهرة فلسطين

انا طبعا ما بامن بالصداقة عن طريق الشات خالص..انا جربت اني افتح الشات لكن انا لما كنت كان فيا طبع انه ما بحكي اسمي ولا اميلي ولا عنواني ...فطبعا كان يعمل مشكلة عند البعض اللي كل همهم يعرفوا بنت ويحكوا معها ..غير عن الاسلوب المنحرف اللي ممكن تسمعله..طبعا انا كنت الاقي كتير مجموعة ما بيهما انها تتعرف متلي فكنت لما احكيلهم بدي احكي بموضوع مفيد كانوا يستجيبوا..وكنت دايما بحكي عن الوضع عنا بغزة..لكن انا عاهدت نفسي اني ما افتح الشات خالص ..لكن عن طريق المنتدي لسا انا جديدة وما بعرف
انا طولت بس ما عرفت اختصر

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع هام جدا خاصه مع انتشار النت بصوره سريعه وكبيره جدا فى جميع الاعمار والمستويات ولكن لى تعلق اولى على ان من يتحدثون عبر الشات ان كان رجل يتكلم على انه بنت والعكس هذا يحدث ايضا فى الدول الاوربيه ففى برنامج دكتور فيل كان هناك مأسأه بسبب سيده تحدثت عبر الشات مع رجل ونتيجه لهذا هدد  الزوج بقتلها ثم اكتشف بعد ذلك ان ماكانت تتحدث معه اثنى مثلها 
ثانيا : التسرع فى مصاحبه الاشخاص عبر النت يأتى بما لايحمد عقباه خاصه اننى ارى ان من يزعمون ان هناك صداقات على النت بين رجال ونساء هى صداقات بريئه لن اعمم حتى يتحول الموضوع الى هجوم على انا اقصد صداقات الشات او الخاص كما يسمونه فى المنتديات
ولى عوده مره اخرى اقول الى لقاء

----------


## رجل رومانسى

التعارف شئ جميل على الانترنت كاى وسيله اخرى
بس طبعا اكيد الاغلبية غير صادقه فى تعارفها ونتعامل مع شخصيه غير معروفه
وممكن فى تعارف جاد وصادق بس قليل

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_


تحياتى لموضوعك الذى يحمل معانى نتمنى أن تكون

الصداقه التى أحيانا نجدها أصدق من مشاعر عشره وعمر 

ومرور أيام وسنين ولكنها تنتهى كمرور الكرام أجل وجدت صداقه

وأخت وأكثر من أخت وهما هنا معنا وصداقه وأحترام لكل منهما

حتى من تعدت حدودها فلها تسامح منى لانها لم تمر بعمرى أو بما تحمله

مشاعرى وللكل وافر التحيه والاحترام وللكل الخير والموده 

     جاسره مصريه_

----------


## noogy

اشكرك د / عادل على الموضوع الرائع ده
كل مكان فيه الاشخاص الكويسين وفيه الوحشين
وكلنا قابلنا الصنفين
ممكن تكون فى صداقة عن طريق النت وانا الحمد لله ليا صداقات عن طريقه وناس كويسة جدا ومحترمة جدا
مانظلمش النت العيب فى اللى بيستخدموه نفسهم بس ده مايمنعش الحذر عند التعامل معه

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

يا دكتور عادل ارجو منك قرأة الموضوع التالىhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread96691.html و هو فى الحقيقة ليس لى و هو يبين مشاكل النت و اقرأ القصة الغريبة و هى الاخيرة

----------


## elmolla

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللة وبركاتة

رغم جودة الموضوع لكن اعتقد بل الكيد الكل يعرف ما هو مصير الشات لمن يسئ استخدامة ومن يقع فية ومن يرعي  ربة في كلامة وافكارة فالصداقة علي النت متوقفة علي النفس السوية او النفس المريضة فكلاهما تتحكمان في الشخصية المرافقة ..  وشكرا

----------

